# Fieldset richtig ausrichten



## Fanatico (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich wollte ma fragen, ob es möglich Fieldsets immer Pärchenweise nebeneinander anzuordnen, und wenn es mal eine ungerade Anzahl ist, dass das letzte dann zentriert ist.

Hab schon einiges probiert, allerdings setzt der Firefox im Vergleich zum IE die Fieldsets immer untereinander statt nebeneinander.


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2006)

Mit Hilfe der CSS-Eigenschaft float:left lassen sich fieldset-Elemente nebeneinander anordnen:


```
fieldset
{
float: left;
}
```


----------



## hpvw (3. Januar 2006)

... und mit clear:left; erzwingst Du, dass ein fieldset eine "Zeile" tiefer als die zuvor mit float:left ausgerichteten angezeigt wird.

Wenn Du dem Fieldset eine feste Breite gibst und den linken und rechten margin auf auto setzt wird es zentriert.

Gruß hpvw


----------

